# Xenon HID in a 03 Altima?



## Guest (Jan 11, 2004)

Does anyone know of some high quality, yet affordable Super White Xenon HID headlights (preferably 6000k) that will fit in a 2003 Altima 2.5S? I'm sorry for the stupid question, I don't have very much knowledge of cars.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2004)

I just recently fitted my 2004 Nissan Altima 3.5SE with a set of HID lights. It just so happens that I went with the Philips Ultinon 6000K Conversion Kit. This is the best kit in the world used by BMW and Lexus. It is NOT street legal but I take the risk anyway. If you want the stock and legal route for your Altima go with the Philips 4100K which is OEM on Nissan Altimas. The Kit I used cost me $596 while the OEM style kit cost $548. These are the best prices around at www.brightheadlights.com The investment is well worth it over the stock halogens. I forgot only go with the brand names Philips and OSRAM if you decide to buy not imitations out there like McCoullah,Bohman-short life hurt vehicle


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I bought the Catz 4300k kit. Fit and finish is great.


----------



## mikegps2009 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello

I'm trying to upgrade to HIDs. Where is the best and cheapest place? Thanks in advance


----------

